# Angelausrüstung für´s Mittelmeer



## Martin089 (9. September 2014)

[FONT=&quot]ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Grundausrüstung zum Meeresangeln, hab mich im Forum die letzten Tage schon hoch und runter gelesen bin aber trotzdem noch ziemlich verwirrt... Zu viele Möglichkeiten [/FONT][FONT=&quot](Trolling, Pilken, Spinnfischen, Jigging...)[/FONT][FONT=&quot] und unterschiedliche Aussagen 

kurz zu mir, habe bis jetzt bis auf ein bisschen Forellen Angeln praktisch keine Erfahrung, sind diesen Herbst 3 Wochen auf einem Segeltörn im Mittelmeer (Türkei) dabei würde ich gerne unseren Speiseplan ein bisschen bereichern. Haben letztes Jahr mit einer 20€ Angel aus dem Supermarkt schon 2 schöne Bonitos? erbeutet, dieses Jahr solls ein wenig professioneller werden. 

Hatte an 2-3 Ruten gedacht, leichtere für´s Angeln wenn wir vor Anker liegen und eine etwas festere zum Schleppfischen. 

1. Kann mir Jemand gute kombinationen Rute/Rolle empfehlen, Stationär oder Multirolle? Welche und wieviel Schnur muss drauf?

2. Was für Köder/Montagen sind sinnvoll?

3. Was brauch ich sonst noch alles an Zubehör?

Kosten für den ganzen Spass sollten 500€ nicht übersteigen, bin aber auch bereit Ebay nach gebrauchten zu durchforsten, oder vielleicht hat ja hier jmd Equipment das er loswerden will  Die Tour startet Ende Oktober Anfang November also ein bisschen Zeit hab ich noch...


Viele Grüße
Martin 

 [/FONT]


----------



## Darket (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Angelausrüstung für´s Mittelmeer*

Moin Martin,

Ohne dass ich hier der große Profi wäre, zum Fischen vom Boot im Mittelmeer kann ich aber aus eigener Erfahrung ein paar Sachen sagen.  Ich war gerade letzte Woche in der Türkei (Fetihye) und habe ganz ordentlich gefangen.
Was das Schleppen angeht, bin ich - sozialisiert durch zahlreiche Türkeiurlaube - ein Verfechter des einheimischen Geräts. Also keine Rute, sondern Handleine. Reicht meiner Einschätzung nach völlig aus, wenn man nur eine Leine inter sich herzieht. Da ist natürlich auch die Frage auf was Du gehst und ob Ihr für den potenziellen Fang bereit seid einen entsprechenden Kurs zu setzen. Ich habe letzte Woche einen kleineren Palamida (Thunfisch) auf einen Storm Slim ThunderStick 10cm Metallic Sardine (gibts inner Domäne für ziemlich wenig Geld) im eher offenen Wasser gefangen. Alles andere (Gelbflossenmakrele, von den Einheimischen Akia genannt, Zackenbarsche (Lachos) und einen Dorado (Lambuca) - nicht zu verwechseln mit einer Dorade) auf Naturköder (toter Kalamar) an einer extrem schweren Montage sehr tief laufend in unmittelbarer Küstennähe. Die einheimischen Fischer tun das eher selten, aber jeder, der es mal ausprobiert hat, schwört auf den sehr frischen Kalamar als Schleppköder (älter als gekühlt zwei Tage und Du kannst es vergessen). D.h. die müsste man auch noch fangen. Das wiederum funktioniert fast zu jeder Tageszeit in Ufernähe mit den entsprechenden Kunstködern (kriegt man da auch sehr gut in diesen winzigen Angelläden in jedem Küstenstädtchen für sehr wenig Geld) an der leichten Spinnrute. Mittags von irgendwelchen Stegen oder auch vom Boot, kann man die sogar auf Sicht fangen und nachts fühlt es sich an, als hätte man eine Plastiktüte an der Angel  Man kann es in Buchten und in der Nähe von Felsen auch gut mit kleinen Wobblern auf Wolfsbarsch probieren, hab da vor einigen Jahren mal ganz schöne rausgezogen, ist aber schwierig (ohne Fluocarbonvorfach von doch größerer Länge geht da nix.
GANZ WICHTIG: Im Mittelmeer gibt es mittlerweile einiges an eingewanderten pazifischen Arten. U.a. auch ein oder zwei Kugelfischunterarten. Die sehen erstmal nicht ungewöhnlich (also kugelig) aus und fressen alles. Man sollte sich vorher schlau machen wie genau die aussehen, weil der Verzehr tödlich enden kann (aber auch nur der). Also wirklich aufgepasst was die Biester angeht und wenn man sich nicht sicher ist, lieber nicht auf den Grill.

Was auch ganz gut funktioniert, wenn nix anderes geht, sind Kleinfische am jeweiligen Liegeplatz. Die kann man bei Windstille auch auf Sicht fangen. Als Köder entweder Brotteig entsprechend mit etwas Wasser zu einer homogenen Masse geknetet oder (was dieses Jahr extrem gut ging) vorher kleine KRabben (Carides) kaufen, pulen und mit viel Salz in einer Plastikdose einlegen und kühlen. Aus einer kriegst Du geschnitten drei bis vier Köder. Das ganze dann (haben wir auch mit Handleine gemacht) je nachdem wo die Fische stehen (kann man meist sehen) entweder auf Grund oder ins Mittelwasser. Man kann auch mit etwas Brot anfüttern. Da gibts so einiges zu holen und an guten Tagen kriegst du in zwei, drei Stunden genug raus um vier, fünf Leute satt zu kriegen (ausnehmen, in Mehl wenden und in Olivenöl braten, fertig). Da nur auch aufgepasst, da schwimmt eine Sorte rum, keine Ahnung wie die heißen, die sehr spitze und harte Stacheln in der aufstellbaren Rückenflosse haben, die wohl auch leicht giftig sind. Das kann höllisch weh tun, beim abhaken, der Fisch schmeckt aber sehr gut.

Das erstmal als Basisinfos. WIe gesagt, ich bin ziemlicher Anfänger, aber eben mit etwas Erfahrung was das Mittelmeer angeht. Von daher alles mit Vorsicht zu genießen, aber ich hab so fand ich sehr ordentlich gefangen.


----------

